# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Κόκκινη ψείρα

## Antigoni87

Καλημέρα!!
Για μιλήστε μας λίγο για την κόκκινη ψείρα στα καναρίνια!
Είδα ότι δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο θέμα, και επειδή παρουσιάστηκε σε (ευτυχώς μόνο ένα) καναρίνι μου πρόβλημα, θα ήθελα να ακούσω μερικές γνώμες.  ::  

-Τι αντιπαρασιτικά έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει; 
-Πόσες μέρες; 
-Με τι απολυμαίνετε το κλουβί; (Τάσο, κάπου είχες ρωτήσει αν κάνει το Betadine διάλυμα αλλά δεν είχε απαντηθεί το ερώτημα). 
-Κολλάει ο άνθρωπος; 

Γενικώς, αν θέλετε προσθέστε ο,τι άλλο έχει τύχει να γνωρίζετε εκ πείρας ή να έχετε ακούσει  ::

----------


## ria

αντιγονη μου εγω το εζησα αυτο περισυ με ολα τα πουλια μου σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη ..δεν μου ειχε παρουσιαστει ποτε παρολο που δεν κοιταζα και την λεπτομερεια στον καθαρισμο!!!!!!περισυ ομως την περιοδο πριν την αναπαραγωγη βρηκα σε ολα..θελει πολυ καλο καθαρισμο δεν κολλαει στον ανθρωπο απ'οσο ξερω αλλα θελει απολυμανση καλη ..

υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι απολυμανσης χωρου και κλουβιου:
με υδραντλια που πεταει καυτο νερο και τις καιει κανεις κλουβια και τοιχους,
επισης με το ins15  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ ΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΑΤΑ 

*INS 15

άριστο εντομοκτόνο  για μύγες, ακαρεα, τσιμπούρια, ψύλλων, πτεροφαγων

ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ
30 ml σε 1 λίτρο νερό (για 10 τετραγωνικά μέτρα επιφάνεια)

ΧΡΗΣΗ
Απομακρύνετε τα πτηνά από το χώρο
καθαρίστε δάπεδα, κλουβιά , σκεύη, φωλιές από ακαθαρσίες.
ψεκάστε καλά τους τοιχους, δάπεδα, σκεύη, κλουβιά κλπ
μην ψεκάζετε πάνω σε πουλιά ή στην τροφή τους

ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΕΙΣ
εύφλεκτο προϊόν
ερεθιστικό για το δέρμα
μην εισπνέετε σταγονίδια όταν ψεκάζετε (φοράτε μάσκα)
σε πιθανή επαφή με τα μάτια , ξεπλύνετε με νερό και επικοινωνήστε με το κέντρο δηλητηριάσεων

ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑ 
μπουκάλι  300 ml*

(εννοειται οτι επειδη ειναι πολυ βαρυ σαν φαρμακευτικο προιον τα πουλια δεν τα βαζεις κατευθειαν μεσα στο κλουβι αλλα μετα απο 5-6 μερες απο τον ψεκασμο!)

τωρα τα πουλια μπορεις να τα ψεκασεις με διαφορα σκευασματα που θα βρεις στο εμποριο κατα τις ψειρας ειναι σε μορφη σπρει τα περισσοτερα(διαβαζουμε παντα οδηγιες μην ειναι τοξικα για τα πουλια) ,υπαρχουν και καποια σε πουδρα πιο ελαφρια τα χρησιμοποιουν πιο πολυ σε φωλιες (περιοδο αναπαραγωγης) εννοειται οτι δεν ψευκαζουμε με βαρια σκευασματα νεοσσους!

ωστοσο οταν το προβλημα σταματησει και εξαφανιστουν οι ψειρες καλο ειναι 2 φορες τον χρονο ή και παραπανω να κανουμε μια καλη απολυμανση στα κλουβια με αυτα τα προιοντα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δεν θα ξαναεμφανιστουν!!!!

εδω υπαρχει ενα προγραμμα της chevita για το τι μπορουμε να εφαρμοσουμε ανα περιοδους στα πουλιά 

*Πρόγραμμα ετήσιας αγωγής*

*Το παρακάτω είναι ένα πρόγραμμα ετήσιας αγωγής για ερασιτέχνες που αναπαράγουν, εκπαιδεύουν και λαμβάνουν μέρος σε πανελλαδικούς και διεθνείς διαγωνισμούς. Ολα τα προϊόντα είναι της εταιρίας Chevita. Προσοχή στις οδηγίες χρήσης.*

ΣΤΑΘΕΡΕΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ
Α) Κάθε 15 - 20 ημέρες. Εφαρμογή 5 ημερών. LIVIFERM. Μπορεί να συνδιαστεί με όλα τα φάρμακα. Πρόληψη μικροβιακών ασθενειών του πεπτικού συσήματος (αβλαβής και χωρίς επιπτώσεις στην αναπαραγωγή).
 Κάθε χρόνο. Εφαρμογή μια φορά. ASCAPILLA PLUS. Πρόληψη για θεραπεία εντερικών παρασιτώσεων. Μια κάψουλα σε 200 ml νερό για 50 καναρίνια μέχρι να πιουν το νερό αυτό.

ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Επιλογή ζευγαριών
10η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 1η φάση προετοιμασίας για αναπαραγωγή
11η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 
15η Απολύμανση εξοπλισμού (κλουβιά κτλ.) με DESINFECTANS
20η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 2η φάση προετοιμασίας για αναπαραγωγή
21η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 

ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Επιλογή ζευγαριών
10η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 3η φάση προετοιμασίας για αναπαραγωγή
11η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 
20η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 4η φάση προετοιμασίας για αναπαραγωγή
21η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 
27η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
28η Απολύμανση εξοπλισμού (κλουβιά κτλ.) με PARAFECTANS.

ΜΑΡΤΙΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Τα επιλεγμένα ζευγάρια στις ζευγαρώστρες
1η VITIN Τροφοδοσία υλικών και ενέργειας για την αναπαραγωγή.
2η VITIN
5η LIVIMUN Δημιουργία υψηλής ανοσίας για να μεταβιβαστεί δια του αυγού στο νεοσσό.
6η LIVIMUN
7η LIVIMUN
10η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 Προσφορά στη γονιμότητα και εκκολαπτικότητα
11η MULTIVITAMIN EB-12 
19η Απολύμανση εξοπλισμού (κλουβιά κτλ.) με DESINFECTANS.
20η MIRAL Τροφοδοσία υλικών για την αναπαραγωγή.
21η MIRAL 
24η VITIN Τροφοδοσία υλικών και ενέργειας για την αναπαραγωγή.
25η VITIN
29η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.

ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Αναπαραγωγή
* Αν αναπαράγετε δίνετε ό,τι και το Μάρτιο.
* Αν δεν αναπαράγετε δώστε από το Μάρτιο τα της 19ης και 29ης ημέρας

ΜΑΪΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Αναπαραγωγή
* Αν αναπαράγετε δίνετε ό,τι και το Μάρτιο με επιπλέον τα κάτωθι.
14η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
* Αν δεν αναπαράγετε δώστε από το Μάρτιο τα της 19ης και 29ης ημέρας και επι πλέον τα κάτωθι
14η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.

ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Αναπαραγωγή - Τέλος αναπαραγωγής
* Αν αναπαράγετε δίνετε ό,τι και το Μάρτιο με επιπλέον τα κάτωθι.
14η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
* Αν δεν αναπαράγετε δώστε από το Μάρτιο τα της 19ης, 24ης, 25ης και 29ης ημέρας και επι πλέον τα κάτωθι
14η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.

ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Συγκέντρωση των νεαρών στις κλούβες
Α. ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΕΑΡΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ
1η α) Απολύμανση εξοπλισμού νεαρών (κλουβιά κτλ.) με DESINFECTANS.
&nbspβ) Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
5η VITIN Τροφοδοσία υλικών και ενέργειας για τη σωστή ανάπτυξη
6η VITIN
7η LIVIMUN Δημιουργία ανοσίας πιο νωρίς και καλύτερη διότι τα νεαρά δεν έχουν μεγάλη ανοσία.
8η LIVIMUN
9η LIVIMUN
15η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
16η VITIN Τροφοδοσία υλικών και ενέργειας για τη σωστή ανάπτυξη
17η VITIN
28η VITIN
29η VITIN
30η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
Β. ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ
5η VITIN Τροφοδοσία υλικών και ενέργειας για τη σωστή ανάπτυξη
6η VITIN
15η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
20η VITIN
21η VITIN

ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Εμφάνιση πτερόρροιας
1η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
4η VITIN Βιταμίνες, λιπαρά οξέα για την παραγωγή νέου και σωστού πτερώματος, τροφοδοσία υλικών και ενέργειας για τη σωστή ανάπτυξη.
5η VITIN
14η LIVIMUN Προσπάθεια ανόδου της πεσμένης άμυνας λόγω πτερόρροιας.
15η LIVIMUN
16η LIVIMUN
19η VITIN 
20η VITIN
21η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
27η VITIN
28η VITIN

ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Τέλος πτερόρροιας - Διαχωρισμός στα νεαρά των αρσενικών από τα θηλυκά
5η Απολύμανση εξοπλισμού (κλουβιά κτλ.) με PARAFECTANS
10η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
20η MULTIVITAMIN PLUS Εμπλουτισμός του οργανισμού σε βιταμίνες και αμινoξέα
21η MULTIVITAMIN PLUS
30η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.

ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Τοποθέτηση των αρσενικών ένα σε κάθε κλουβί και εκπαίδευση
20η MIRAL Εμπλουτισμός του οργανισμού σε ιχνοστοιχεία και μεγαλοστοιχεία
21η MIRAL 
25η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.

ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ
Α. ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΑ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Εκπαίδευση - Κουρτίνιασμα (σκοτείνιασμα)
1η VITIN Τροφοδοσία υλικών (αμινoξέα, βιταμίνες, λιπαρά οξέα) για την αντιμετώπιση της κλεισούρας.
2η VITIN
21η VITIN
22η VITIN
30η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.
Β. ΘΗΛΥΚΑ
20η MIRAL Εμπλουτισμός του οργανισμού σε ιχνοστοιχεία και μεγαλοστοιχεία
21η MIRAL
30η Απεντόμωση. Ψέκασμα το μεσημέρι σε τοίχους, ταβάνια, κλουβιά με INS-15 και ψέκασμα τα μεσάνυχτα επάνω στα κλουβιά με CHEVITREN.

ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ
ΖΩΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ=Τέλος εκπαίδευσης των νέων αρσενικών
10η MULTIVITAMIN PLUS Εμπλουτισμός του οργανισμού σε βιταμίνες και αμινοξέα
11η MULTIVITAMIN PLUS
15η MIRAL Εμπλουτισμός του οργανισμού σε ιχνοστοιχεία και μεγαλοστοιχεία
16η MIRAL

----------


## Antigoni87

Καταπληκτική δουλειά Ρία!!  ::   ::   Πολύ κατατοπιστικό άρθρο!
Εσύ πώς κατάλαβες ότι απαλλάχθηκες; Ψάχνοντας τα φτερά των πουλιών, οπότε και διαπίστωσες ότι δεν είχαν άλλες ψείρες; Ή απλώς υποθέτουμε ότι έφυγαν; 
Στο δικό μου δεν τρέχουν και πάνω του, μια είδα μόνο, και ψάχνοντάς το εξονυχιστικά δε βρήκα άλλη (αλλά παίζει και να έχει στις βάσεις των φτερών ας πούμε, που δε μπορούσα να δω).
Θέλω να πω ότι δεν είναι έντονο και εμφανές το πρόβλημα, και γι' αυτό θέλω να το προλάβω.
Και πάλι σ' ευχαριστούμε για το άρθρο  ::

----------


## ria

πιστεψε με θα το καταλαβεις!!!!φαινονται με γυμνο ματι αν ψαξεις καλα το κλουβι αλλα για καποιους που ξεκινανε τωρα καλο ειναι να βαλουν ενα πανι λευκο το βραδυ πανω απο το κλουβι ..το πρωι θα αντικρυσουν τους επισκεπτες!!!οι κοκκινες ψειρες βολταρουν το βραδυ πανω στο πουλακι ..ρουφανε το αιμα του πουλιου με αποτελεσμα να το αποδυναμωνουν με κινδυνο ακομη και να πεθανει αν αργησεις πολυ να το καταλαβεις!αν επισης εχεις κλουβι κρεμασμενο σε καρφι στον τοιχο ριξε φαρμακο και εκει και αντικατεστησε το καρφι..εμενα ειχαν κανει και εκει φωλια!!!!

κοιτα εγω δυστυχως παιδευομουν ενα μηνα με διαφορα να τις καταπολεμισω οι ατιμες δεν φευγαν με τπτ και αναγκαστικα επεσα σε βαρια αγωγη ..ευτυχως ομως ολα πηγαν καλα και πλεον δεν εχουμε τπτ ..εκανα και πριν 1 μηνα περιπου στα κλουβια καθαρισμο και εριξα φαρμακο οποτε ειμαι ησυχη!!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι πολύ μοβόρικα και σιχαμένα πλάσματα τελικά αυτές οι κόκκινες ψείρες  :eek:  

Ευχαριστώ Ρία και πάλι!

----------


## panos70

Aντιγονη εγω ψεκαζω που και που με σπρει της raff για καναρινια (οχι τη σκονη) και ειναι παρα πολυ καλο καποτε κολλησαν και τα δικα μου ψειρα και απο τοτε που ψεκαζω τα παταρακια και αν δω επανω στα καναρινια τα ψεκαζω και αυτα, εχω να δω ψειρα σε πουλι μου ουτε εγω θυμαμε απο ποτε ,πιστευω οτι αυτο το σπρει της raff ειναι το ιδανικο και εντελος ακινδυνο για τα πουλια   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xXx

Για μένα η απόλυτη λύση είναι η χρήση του frontline για σκυλιά.

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα σπρέι για πουλιά  :eek:  
Σίγουρα ξέρεις καλύτερα κι εκ πείρας!
Όμως σκέφτομαι ότι το Frontline για να διώχνει τσιμπούρια και ένα σωρό άλλα παράσιτα πάνω από ένα σκύλο, θα είναι πολύ δυνατό (το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο σκύλο μου). Δεν επιβαρύνει πολύ το καναρίνι;

Πόσο βάζεις εσύ Βασίλη και με τι τρόπο;

----------


## xXx

Είναι πιο βαρύ Αντιγόνη και ναι δεν θέλει υπερβολές...εγώ κάνω χρήση ψεκάζοντας μία φορά...δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα..σημείο ψεκασμού χαμηλά ανάμεσα από τα φτερά πτήσης στο ύψος του ουροπήγιου!

Μπορείς αν το θεωρείς υπερβολικό με το σταγονόμετρο να ρίξεις μία σταγόνα στο ίδιο σημείο, αν και νομίζω ότι η δόση της σταγόνας με τη δόση του ενός ψεκασμού δεν διαφέρουν και πολύ.

----------


## ria

επειδη και εγω αναγκαστηκα να το χρησιμοποιησω πανω στα πουλια εχοντας φυσικα δει οτι τα αλλα δεν εκαναν τπτ..το μονο που εχω να προσθεσω σαν μεθοδο (επειδη σιγουρα ειναι η έσχατη λυση) ειναι ενας ψεκασμος πανω στο δαχτυλο σας και επειτα τριψιμο χαμηλά ανάμεσα από τα φτερά πτήσης ανα 6μηνο ειναι πολυ καλα πιστευω..(το λεω για καποιον που φοβαται να ψεκασει απευθειας πανω στο πουλι)!

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα

σχετικά με την κόκκινη ψείρα εντάξει. Μπορούμε να την καταλάβουμε. Τι γίνεται όμως με τα άλλα ήδη ψείρας ? Είναι εξίσου τόσο εύκολο να το καταλάβουμε ?

----------


## aTomGR

Το Frontline δυστυχώς έχει γίνει το πιο καλό μας όπλο ενάντια στα ακάρεα γενικώς.
Για τη χρήση του χρειαζόμαστε ένα σταγονόμετρο και μια μπατονέτα. Στην αρχή της φτερούγας υπάρχει ένα σημείο που τα πουλιά δεν έχουν φτέρωμα. Βρίσκουμε αυτό το σημείο στάζουμε 1, 2 σταγόνες στη μπατονέτα και το τρίβουμε στη σημείο και τέλος.
Επίσης μην λέτε έχει μόνο ένα πουλάκι, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Με το που βλέπουμε τη κόκκινη ξέρουμε αμέσως ότι κάπου υπάρχει φωλιά. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση frontline στα πουλιά και κάτι δυνατό όπως το ardap στο μέρος γενικά.
Η κόκκινη ζει για μήνες χωρίς τροφή, γι αυτό ποτέ να μην είστε σίγουροι και να μην αφήνετε πουλιά και χώρους απροστάτευτα.
Τέλος όταν έχετε βάλει Frontline δεν βάζουμε μετά ιβερμεκτίνη για ένα διάστημα.
Όποιος ασχολείται με πουλιά ή ζωντανά γενικά ξέρει από πριν ότι τέτοιου είδους απολυμάνσεις είναι απαραίτητες για την υγεία ζώων και ανθρώπων.
Το ότι δεν κολλάει στον άνθρωπο είναι πολύ γενικό, άμα μπεις σε ένα κουμάσι γεμάτο ψείρα θα γεμίσεις θες δε θες.

----------

